# Hi Progesterone reading 7 days post ovulation



## Kelz33 (May 6, 2013)

Hello All,

How is everyone doing?
I've had a bit of a rollercoaster time!! my lovely Nice guy turned out to be spinning me a yarn re being there etc so things ended 😔 was really gutted as thought he was the one etc! To top it all my dad got diagnosed with a brain tumour so things have been pretty rough and I had to put fertility stuff on hold for a few months.

I got back on the fertility wheel last month and things didn't go to plan...went in on day 9 for bloods and each day they didn't really rise that much! They did a scan and follicle was small but said it still had time to mature! Eventually on day 14 I surged but follicle still wasn't mature so missed treatment! Went in for progesterone bloods 7 days post ovulation and it was a low reading of 26.4

This month again I went for bloods on day 9 and they gave me injections home as they thought I may have to down reg (stop from ovulation too early) but called that afternoon to say my bloods were looking good and only couple days from ovulating. Went in on day 10 for more bloods and a scan and my follicle this month was 14.5!! Day 11 more bloods and got the call that arvo to say I had surged and that treatment would be the following day (day12) can't say it was the most pleasant experience as seemingly my cervix was hiding haha but 1.8 million swimmers set work. Was in today for progesterone bloods and shocked at a result of 47.5!! Never had such a high reading before. I'm due period next Tuesday hopefully it doesn't come and I can test. Does anyone know if a high progesterone reading is a good sign?  

This 2 week wait is the hardest 😱

Anyway I hope you are all keeping well and lots of nice baby stories.

Kelly x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Kelz,

It just means that you definitely ovulated - which is good news!

Good luck with this cycle.


----------

